# TPU Eyefinity Club



## t_ski (Sep 20, 2010)

I just hooked up my new Eyefinity setup this morning, and I am loving it so far.  I thought I'd open this up to see what other people have Eyefinity setups, what type they have, how they've set it all up, etc.

Please Share your experiences for the rest of us! 

*Members:*

t_ski: Three 7970's + three Asus VW246H's
Cadaveca: Two 6950's + three Dell 2310's
Chicken Patty: One 5870 + three 22" Samsung 225BW's
jasper1605: One 5850 + one Soyo Topaz S + two Gateway FPD2485W's
Volkszorn88: One 5850 + three Acer G185H's
avatar_raq: One 5870 + three BenQ T2200HD's
travva: One 5850 + three Asus VE276Q's
utnorris: Two HD6870's + three Dell U2211H's
Avarice: One 5850 + three Samsung 2443BW's
lilkiduno: One 5850 + three Acer S211H's
MoonPig: One MSI HD6870 + two P223W's + one X223W
HossHuge: One Asus HD6850 + one Samsung 2343BWX + one Acer AL1916W + one Chimei CMV 946A
Mussels: One Sapphire 5870 + one Samsung 2494HS + one HP/Compaq LE1711 + one Lenovo LEN L174
BATOFF: One Sapphire HD6970 2gb + two Samsung 22inch + one Asus 22inch
Craigleberry: One 5970 + one Acer P244W + one Dell ST2420L + one BenQ GL2440HM
LordJummy: Two 6970's + Three Samsung BX2431
bbmarley: One 6950 + three BenQ G2222HDL
slippy1010: One 6950 + three Benq G2222HDL
Rebelstar: Two 6970 + three stripped Benq G2420HD
digibucc: Two 7950s + two Acer P235H + 1 Yamakasi Q271
Fatal: Two XFX 5770's + two Acer P215H 21.5, one Acer S211HL 21.5
joellim: One 7970 + three Dell P2210
GamerGuy: Three HD7970 + one Benq FP-241W + 2x Benq G2400WD
mastrdrver: Two 5870s + three Hanns-g HE225


----------



## t_ski (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's my old setup (pardon the dust):







The setup is based off of two Radeon 5970's (one HIS and one Sapphire OC) running two Samsung SyncMaster 2493HM's and one Asus VW266H.  The Samsungs are using DVI while the Asus is using the mini-display port through this adapter:

http://www.accellcables.com/products/DisplayPort/DP/mdp_dvid.htm

So far I am playing the following games with the indicated results:

Dirt 2: random crashing I can't figure out yet (sound?)
Need for Speed: Shift: plays great so far
Team Fortress 2: (some on dual-screen Eyefinity) worked well


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 22, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I just hooked up my new Eyefinity setup this morning, and I am loving it so far.  I thought I'd open this up to see what other people have Eyefinity setups, what type they have, how they've set it all up, etc.
> 
> Please Share your experiences for the rest of us!
> 
> ...



will be joining ya soon my brotha! got three samsung syncmaster 2494's in da closet. cant 

wait!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 22, 2010)

Been running Eyefinity for many months, I'll post some pics in a bit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2010)

anyone have any ef5/6 cards?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone have any ef5/6 cards?



I did(5870 e6 2GB), but got rid of it. With the issues I've been having, and the 6-series apparantly coming soon, holding onto it was kinda stupid.

I don't even have all the monitors hooked up...can't really be bothered, but maybe it might work after all the screwing around I've done with drivers.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Sep 22, 2010)

So quick question, when you have 2 cards in crossfire, do you plug all the monitors into the first card? Or can you plug 2 in the first and one in the second card?



cadaveca said:


> I did(5870 e6 2GB), but got rid of it. With the issues I've been having, and the 6-series apparantly coming soon, holding onto it was kinda stupid.
> 
> I don't even have all the monitors hooked up...can't really be bothered, but maybe it might work after all the screwing around I've done with drivers.



What was wrong with it? Whatever it was, you just made me glad I didn't pick one up like a month ago.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 22, 2010)

2x5850s w/3xAcer p235h 23" 1080p monitors.

works great, when i use it.  after having it a few months I find i keep it turned off most of the time, and use the desktops extended and a single monitor for gaming.  again, it works - it's just not something i feel the need to use often.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 22, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> So quick question, when you have 2 cards in crossfire, do you plug all the monitors into the first card? Or can you plug 2 in the first and one in the second card?


All must plug into the same card.




> What was wrong with it? Whatever it was, you just made me glad I didn't pick one up like a month ago.



Nothing is wrong with the cards, per se...however, the addition of an extra GB of ram hardly made much of a difference, so to get decent framrates in newer games, you need to run more than one card. Of course, it really seems alot of times I'm cpu-limited, so I sold off 3 cards and most of the rest of my second rig...now I have the funds to buy another, and most likely, it will be Intel. Can't make up my mind on what to buy though...might just go with nVidia, too.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm looking at joining the club here soon, but I've questions to ask.  Do the monitors have to be anything special like "eyefinity certified" or can they be standard monitors as long as they have the same resolution?  Also, what resolution would work best for sporting an eyefinity setup (i'd only go dual as my desk as well as bank account will not handle 3)?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 23, 2010)

nothing special, just same resolution.  if they do not have a DP (displayport) input you will need an adapter, which is another $100. (most monitors DO NOT have it)

I would get the tallest resolution possible - as 3 monitors side by side gets you 5k pixels or more horizontally , but whatever each monitor is vertically is all you have...  so get 1200 vertical if it's feasible. 

also, the thinner the side bezels are the better.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 23, 2010)

you can't just run two of them out of the 1 and 2 dvi ports on the card?  That's terribly disappointing lol.  Cause I would only be sporting 2 monitors and not 3 of them if that makes a difference.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 23, 2010)

If you only have two monitors, you can hook them both up to the DVI ports.  When you try to add the third, it will need to be a display port monitor, or you will need to buy an adapter like the one I linked in the second post.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2010)

F1 2010 works great with eyefinity, btw.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 24, 2010)

Between which of the four of these would you recommend for a dual monitor setup?  I'm leaning towards either the Asus EPEAT Gold or the samsung LED as I did not see any complaints on light bleeding in dark scenes, also the energy saving appealed.  What are your thoughts/opinions on these?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 24, 2010)

I would go with the ASUS VH242H.  The Asus have a 3 year warranty versus the Samsung 1 year.  The rest of the specs are good and it includes HDMI if you choose to use it (you can connect a BD player to it and use the source button to switch back and forth between inputs).


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 24, 2010)

i won't need the HDMI for any of that.  This is solely for the PC.  All of my HDMI home theater needs are taken care of w/ this guy


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 28, 2010)

So I've taken the deep plunge and gone with getting 3 1920x1200 s-pva/p-mva panels and the adapter you mentioned t ski.  I'll be sporting 2 Gateway FPD2485W monitors and a Soyo Topaz S monitor.  Everything should be arriving within 2 weeks.  I'm gona need a bigger desk now too lol.  Pictures to follow as soon as it is finalized!

hopefully those of you who read this will say that these are good screens for a gamer.  Or else I will be sad


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm using 3xTN panels, and while many frown upon TN, they were cheap, and work well.

I have dell 3008WFP as well, so of course, the TN panels suck for colour, but it barely bothers me.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, all three of these I bought used and got them cheaper than a new TN panel on the egg so I'm pretty happy with that   Hopefully there won't be evident ghosting or the black shadow issues though I've read you can just tilt the monitor a bit and it fixes the shadow issues at least.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2010)

Still waiting for others to post their pics up.  Cadaveca?  Fit?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

sry dude, I posted a pic that day in another thread, and forgot about here...sry, man!




But here ya go:


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2010)

Are those the monitors in your system specs (Dell 2310)?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Are those the monitors in your system specs (Dell 2310)?



Yes, and they aren't so good. they are OK, but they ghost quite a bit, as you can kinda see in that pic on the right-hand side(look at blue signs).

But the viewing angle does affect that a little bit, too.

And yes, my "man cave" has real rocks. 


I don't use bezel compensation. THAT really makes it crappy, for some reason.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 8, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Still waiting for others to post their pics up. Cadaveca? Fit?



End of next week and you shall have mine hopefully.  Monday I'll have my second then I'm just waiting on Don's replacement monitor to arrive for him to ship out my third 

And Cad, that is an awesome setup.  I'm lovin' the rocks.  Very sweet lookin


----------



## t_ski (Oct 12, 2010)

updated


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 14, 2010)

quick question on GPUs.  I'm finding out rather quickly that even in 3840x1200 (waiting for the 3rd monitor to get here) that my lone 5850 doesn't like to keep up w/ maxing the settings out.  In considering an upgrade (if the 69xx series is good) is it better to just get a second 5850 for xfire or do I need more VRAM and get a single 2gb card?  Ideally I'd like 2 x 2gb cards but the funds will not support that lol.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 15, 2010)

If you run 3DMVantage, what are your CPU and GPU scores?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2010)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2536326


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## t_ski (Oct 19, 2010)

Is that NFS: Shift?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes it is


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah my wife likes that one, she says it's like she's sitting in the passenger seat watching, when played in Eyefinity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

If you play dirt 2 with her besides you she can be the guide, the one that calls out the turns and stuff.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 19, 2010)

LoL. We tried that once...she freaked out when I rolled the car. Was too funny. Nothing like a bit of drinking and driving with Eyefinity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

OMG


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 19, 2010)

You didnt hear the "OH MY GOD...AHHHH!!!" & "SPLASH!" as she dropped her drink, raising her hands to cover her head. It's those experiences that has me so set on tri-monitor gaming...

You know, that's one of the best bits about eyefinity for me...there's so much screenspace that it's so much easier for my wife and I to see everything and not be in each other's way. It's actually got us spending more time together gaming.

There's some indie shooter game...can't think of the name...but it uses your music library to generate the levels(not audiosurf) that's an awesome game in eyefinity too...had to step back 6 feet to be able to play, but it looked great, and played just as well too.

I'm a bit sad that I'll not be in the Eyefinity club for a while until I get a good rig going again, but I am not gonna be gone long...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

I only games for like five minutes, and I loved it.  I'll be doing my trial run tonight. Bprobabky in F1 2010.  Took first place in race 2, I'll start off with a practice session to get used to the new track and monitor setup.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 19, 2010)

F1 is good in eyefinity. Greatly improved my times, too. I'm actually not gonna play that game unless it's in eyefinity, because otherwise, it feels like I'm trapped in a box.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Funny I thought the same, but I still played it any ways.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 19, 2010)

I've made it through the first two tiers in Shift so far, and even broke out the force-feedback wheel for it.  It is so much easier to drive with the wide field of view.  The "fish-eye" effect some people complain about is not really that noticeable, as the side displays mostly provide peripheral vision.

I even let the wifey drive it, too (mostly because I got tired of her comments about "adding another screen to the wall of monitors in the basement"), and she thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 19, 2010)

t_ski said:


> mostly because I got tired of her comments about "adding another screen to the wall of monitors in the basement"



It's comments like that that make me glad I'm still a single college guy.  I must buy as many things as possible before marriage so the girl will just marry into it and can't put up a fight lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I've made it through the first two tiers in Shift so far, and even broke out the force-feedback wheel for it.  It is so much easier to drive with the wide field of view.  The "fish-eye" effect some people complain about is not really that noticeable, as the side displays mostly provide peripheral vision.
> 
> I even let the wifey drive it, too (mostly because I got tired of her comments about "adding another screen to the wall of monitors in the basement"), and she thought it was pretty cool.



That's what I noticed, it's mainly peripheral vision, but it helps sooooo much.


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 1, 2010)

Introducing from left to right:
Soyo Topaz S, Gateway FPD2485W, and it's older slightly crankier brother Gateway FPD2485W


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> Introducing from left to right:
> Soyo Topaz S, Gateway FPD2485W, and it's older slightly crankier brother Gateway FPD2485W



Gotta love eyefinity, nice setup.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 1, 2010)

My setup


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2010)

What monitors are those?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Count me in
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101019/photo.jpg



Awww...nice setup CP I didn't know your were running  Eyefinity setup! Hey btw, how do yeah like those Logitech x-540's? I've been thinking about them considering they dropped in price a bit.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 2, 2010)

t_ski said:


> What monitors are those?



3x Acer G185H


----------



## Avarice (Nov 2, 2010)

im 2 3rds of the way :\ maybe a the 3rd near the end of november


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 2, 2010)

btw all you guy still having cursor corruption?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sadly I still am. But it's usually on my left monitor only that I see it. On the other two it's fine. 

It's not really that big of an issue, only happens here and there when i'm on my desktop; never in gaming.


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 2, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Sadly I still am. But it's usually on my left monitor only that I see it. On the other two it's fine.
> 
> It's not really that big of an issue, only happens here and there when i'm on my desktop; never in gaming.



are that left monitor use DP?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 2, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> are that left monitor use DP?



Ye


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2010)

I get it occasionally, and my center monitor uses a DP to DVI adapter.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, everyone using DP multiple monitors gets it, at least everyone that I have talked to. I've been bitching about it alot, because although not many people mention it, it's a far bigger issue than most realize.

As it stands now, dual dvi is OK(it was not before). And the 6-series can only do 1920x1200 on DVI(one dvi is singlelink only).


I'm using dual dvi now, and have been since the September driver, and cursor hasn't corrupted once. But as soon as I add the DP monitor...all hell ensues.


----------



## utnorris (Nov 3, 2010)

I have mine setup with two HD6870's, although I haven't had a lot of time to mess with it.  I am using three Dell U2211H monitors.  Two with the DP connectors and the third with DVI.  I have tried both landscape and portrait modes.  My only issue is that BF2141 will not play across the three screens even if I do the resolution edit trick.  It's one of my favorite games that I play regularly, so I wish I could get it to work.  Anyway, I will post pics up once I get it setup permanently, right now it looks like a rat's nest with all my cables and whatnot.


----------



## travva (Nov 3, 2010)

add me to this club. will post some pics later. 3x Asus VE276Q for me. it's pretty badass i just wish cod mw2 would work in it  it looks so shitty i can't even play it tbh.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 3, 2010)

utnorris said:


> I have mine setup with two HD6870's, although I haven't had a lot of time to mess with it.  I am using three Dell U2211H monitors.  Two with the DP connectors and the third with DVI.  I have tried both landscape and portrait modes.  My only issue is that BF2141 will not play across the three screens even if I do the resolution edit trick.  It's one of my favorite games that I play regularly, so I wish I could get it to work.  Anyway, I will post pics up once I get it setup permanently, right now it looks like a rat's nest with all my cables and whatnot.



I had 2142 working @ 5670x1080. 10.5 or 10.6 driver, but that doesn't help you with 6870's. BFBC2, on the otherhand, works perfectly.


----------



## avatar_raq (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey guys...I've been running EF for months now..So sign me in. 
See my specs under my name.





























Edit: Pics still not working, so I switched them to links.
Edit: I figured out what was wrong, now pics are workig!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 3, 2010)

pics not working.


----------



## avatar_raq (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah same here.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 3, 2010)

i'll get some new pics up soon -
2x5850s Xfired w/3x-23" Acer's, glossy widescreen (G235h)


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 3, 2010)

man all these Eyefinity pics makes me want to somehow get a Radeon card, and 2 more 35" LCD screens...... Love em fellas, keep em coming


----------



## t_ski (Nov 4, 2010)

utnorris said:


> I have mine setup with two HD6870's, although I haven't had a lot of time to mess with it.  I am using three Dell U2211H monitors.  Two with the DP connectors and the third with DVI.  I have tried both landscape and portrait modes.  My only issue is that BF2141 will not play across the three screens even if I do the resolution edit trick.  It's one of my favorite games that I play regularly, so I wish I could get it to work.  Anyway, I will post pics up once I get it setup permanently, right now it looks like a rat's nest with all my cables and whatnot.





travva said:


> add me to this club. will post some pics later. 3x Asus VE276Q for me. it's pretty badass i just wish cod mw2 would work in it  it looks so shitty i can't even play it tbh.





digibucc said:


> i'll get some new pics up soon -
> 2x5850s Xfired w/3x-23" Acer's, glossy widescreen (G235h)


Post your pics up please 


avatar_raq said:


> Hey guys...I've been running Ef for months now..So sign me in.
> See my specs under my name.
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=101103/DSC00474.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=101103/DSC00488.jpg
> ...


Pics not working for me either


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just an update in regards to the cursor corruption on my eyefinity.  My adapter finally came in today so I've been fussing around getting all 3 set up 

So far I've not had one bit of a hiccup on this.  I'm on the 10.8 drivers.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2010)

Good to hear


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 5, 2010)

Which adapter are you using?


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 5, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Ye





t_ski said:


> I get it occasionally, and my center monitor uses a DP to DVI adapter.





cadaveca said:


> Yeah, everyone using DP multiple monitors gets it, at least everyone that I have talked to. I've been bitching about it alot, because although not many people mention it, it's a far bigger issue than most realize.
> 
> As it stands now, dual dvi is OK(it was not before). And the 6-series can only do 1920x1200 on DVI(one dvi is singlelink only).
> 
> ...



hmm so it was because the DP, i know it. so maybe if i use 6870 without dp is the problem gone?


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 5, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Which adapter are you using?



An Accell DP to DVI adapter

So far so good though; I've not had any issues other than finding some cool 5760x1200 backgrounds haha.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> So far so good though; I've not had any issues other than finding some cool 5760x1200 backgrounds haha.



http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1457019


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 5, 2010)

t_ski said:


> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1457019



haha thanks, I actually strolled across that page earlier today.  The ones on digital blasphemy are AWESOME but I'm a bit depleted on the funds to buy a subscription.  I'll probably get them but I'm going to protest a few days anyways haha


----------



## travva (Nov 5, 2010)

here's mine guys, ignore the mess as i'm in the midst of some overdue cleaning lol






anyone know why i have no displayport sound option in my cp anymore? i wanted to listen to some music out of my center monitor and there's no display port option. it's just simply not there. display disconnected and disabled devices is there. my hdmi one (far right) is there but not dp


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2010)

Not sure about your sound issue.  Did it disappear after a driver update or just on its own?

What displays are you using?


----------



## travva (Nov 6, 2010)

asus 27" and yes it did but i also flashed my card to a different bios but i can't fathom how that would make a difference. i say that because they're identical cards other than one being a "real" TOP and the other one now being one. no worries guys i'll just wait until my new case comes in this week and probably format and see what happens. i do have a question though: if i reinstall and use the cat 10.10, can i just go straight to whatever the latest hotfix is, or do i have to do base 10.10 first?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2010)

IIRC you can just go straight to the hotfix.

What _model _are your Asus monitors?


----------



## avatar_raq (Nov 6, 2010)

So am I in the club or what?  I don't see the OP updated to include new names!


----------



## travva (Nov 6, 2010)

t_ski said:


> IIRC you can just go straight to the hotfix.
> 
> What _model _are your Asus monitors?



sorry, they're ASUS VE276Q.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2010)

avatar_raq said:


> So am I in the club or what?  I don't see the OP updated to include new names!



Sorry, I was waiting on pics to add you, but did not see you go back and update your older posted.  You and travva are added.




utnorris said:


> I have mine setup with two HD6870's, although I haven't had a lot of time to mess with it.  I am using three Dell U2211H monitors.  Two with the DP connectors and the third with DVI.  I have tried both landscape and portrait modes.  My only issue is that BF2141 will not play across the three screens even if I do the resolution edit trick.  It's one of my favorite games that I play regularly, so I wish I could get it to work.  Anyway, I will post pics up once I get it setup permanently, right now it looks like a rat's nest with all my cables and whatnot.





digibucc said:


> i'll get some new pics up soon -
> 2x5850s Xfired w/3x-23" Acer's, glossy widescreen (G235h)



Still waiting on pics, guys.


----------



## utnorris (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah I know, I will try and get a pic today, had to work yesterday.


----------



## avatar_raq (Nov 7, 2010)

Guys lets share the cost of our eyefinity setups. For me I already had the gfx card and one BenQ display when I decided to go for EF. So the added cost was 2 x $139 (for 2 more displays) and $45 for DP->VGA adapter, ~$10 for some long cables (for better cable management of my table), so the EF actual cost was $333. I plan to get another 5870 once it's in the $200 range.


----------



## utnorris (Nov 10, 2010)

Here you go:









XFX HD6870's CF - $525
3 x Dell U2211H (1920x1080) - $650

Loving Black Ops on Eyefinity, but I cannot seem to get it to work in Portrait mode.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow that screenie of Black Ops has me drooling. I use 3 monitors for work so i need to figure out what i need to change to get it done... right now i use a 4850x2 and use 3 dvi ports on the card to drive my monitors.

I take it i need a newer ATI card to make it work.....
looks like it's worth the effort, 

good thread! 





utnorris said:


> Here you go:
> 
> [url]http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/2678/imag0144.th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## utnorris (Nov 28, 2010)

It is pretty nice, but yes, you need a HD5xxx or HD6xxx to do it or two GTX260 or better Nvidia cards.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 28, 2010)

utnorris said:


> It is pretty nice, but yes, you need a HD5xxx or HD6xxx to do it or two GTX260 or better Nvidia cards.



I thought it was ATI cards only?




> What products support AMD Eyefinity technology?
> AMD Eyefinity technology was introduced in AMD's latest line of ATI Radeon™ HD 5000 Series graphics products which includes the following:
> 
> AMD Radeon™ HD 6870 GPUs
> ...




I do have a HD 5670 in my HTPC but that isn;t really for gaming, lol


----------



## utnorris (Nov 29, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> I thought it was ATI cards only?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Nvidia Surround is just like eyefinity, but requires two cards.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 1, 2010)

man i love these posts! my monitors r still sitting in my closet due to not enough space for three rite now . my xfx 5870 is begging for eyefinity! the adapter i have is the AMD version.
full active not passive. only $30 US. i wonder what NFS Hot Persuit looks like in eyefinity? does anyone have the game and if so, can you post some pics please.thanx.


----------



## utnorris (Dec 2, 2010)

Make the space, especially for driving games.  You will never want to play the game without it again, seriously.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 2, 2010)

If it's anything close to what NFS: Shift is like, it would be awesome.  Between the Eyefinity and the force feedback steering wheel and the 5.1 surround sound, I feel like I'm actually in the race car (minus the G's).


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 2, 2010)

I have both NFS : Shift and Hot Pursuit and I can tell that HP looks good in EF but Shift looks far better, especially when you consider the centered HUD and cockpit cam in shift. In a matter of fact Shift is the best game I came across in regard to native EF support.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 2, 2010)

sweet! i'd love to see some pics in EF.you guys talked me into it. my wife is gonna kill me but it will be worth it!! i'll check back when i have it set up.


----------



## Avarice (Dec 6, 2010)

****update****





count me in


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Going to mount all 3 monitors to my wall, will upload pics as soon as I get around to it.


----------



## lilkiduno (Dec 9, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Here you go:
> 
> [url]http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/2678/imag0144.th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



What you need to help sort out your CoD woes is this I use it on my EF set-up, Which I will most likely post pics of tomorrow, and it's simple enough to set it up and you really enjoy the game sooooo much more.


----------



## lilkiduno (Dec 9, 2010)

My set up:
3x Acer S211H <- $390
XFX 5850 1GB <- Thanks to Xazax for the awesome deal! $190

Now the picture:


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2010)

Added


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 9, 2010)

I figured out why my pics were not showing. Now they do. See post#60 .


----------



## The Von Matrices (Dec 16, 2010)

I guess I'm the first person to post an NVidia surround system on here, so I might as well share my experiences with it.   I bought my 2 GTX 470's about 4 months ago to update my aging Q9450/HD4850CF system; I was considering 5850 CF, but the need for a $80 DP to Dual link DVI adapter turned me off (single link ones weren't available back then).  I got my three 25.5" Asus VW266H monitors on the cheap ($60 MIR's for each!)










The biggest problem I had was that I have a small house and a small desk.  I just couldn't fit three monitors on the stands on my current desk and I didn't have the space to fit a bigger desk that I could fit three monitors on.  I solived this by buying $20 clamp mount brackets off Monoprice.com and modified them by drilling holes so that I could bolt them to the sides of the desk.  To cover up the gaps between the monitors taped black electrical tape over the caps.  It actually blends in very well with the bezels.






I actually really like the way my case turned out considering that I didn't do any drilling/modifications.   I was able to exhange my DFI LP UT X48-T3RS motherboard (CF support but no SLI) for a XFX 790i Ultra (SLI support but no CF) in an even trade through a great deal I arranged with someone else online.  Better than that, my new MB was able to get an additional 266MHz out of the CPU.










I'm still frustrated that changing from surround mode to individual display mode requires you to click through 6 prompts, but I can't be the only one with this problem so I have hope that NVidia will implement hotkeys in the future.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 16, 2010)

That's real nice mate. 

Would love to get two more of these monitors, but that's £500 right there! lol.

Maybe one day in the future


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2010)

The Von Matrices said:


> I guess I'm the first person to post an NVidia surround system on here, so I might as well share my experiences with it.   I bought my 2 GTX 470's about 4 months ago to update my aging Q9450/HD4850CF system; I was considering 5850 CF, but the need for a $80 DP to Dual link DVI adapter turned me off (single link ones weren't available back then).  I got my three 25.5" Asus VW266H monitors on the cheap ($60 MIR's for each!)
> 
> http://www.shoemakervillage.org/chris/computer/1s.JPG
> http://www.shoemakervillage.org/chris/computer/2s.JPG
> ...



Thanks for the info and the pics, but as of right now, this is just ATI Eyefinity.  The idea was to share setups and info regarding Eyefinity and not Nvidia Surround, as the software and configurations are different.



MoonPig said:


> That's real nice mate.
> 
> Would love to get two more of these monitors, but that's £500 right there! lol.
> 
> Maybe one day in the future



What's really nice is your avvy!


----------



## Frogger (Dec 18, 2010)

The Von Matrices said:


> .  I solived this by buying $20 clamp mount brackets off Monoprice.com and modified them by drilling holes so that I could bolt them to the sides of the desk. .


Nerver thought of that Thanks


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 18, 2010)

The Von Matrices said:


> I'm still frustrated that changing from surround mode to individual display mode requires you to click through 6 prompts, but I can't be the only one with this problem so I have hope that NVidia will implement hotkeys in the future.



Try pressing windows key + P and choosing 'extend', for eyefinity it works like a charm, with 'duplicate' being EF, and when you switch back to EF all your icons and gadgets return to their places!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 18, 2010)

How many people run 3 monitors in portrait? 

I think if i wast to do Eyefinity, i'd do either:

3240x5760 (3x 1080p in portrait)
or
***x1080 (1x 1080p horizontal + 2x ****p vertical)


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 18, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> or
> ***x1080 (1x 1080p horizontal   2x ****p vertical)



I don't think you can make that setup as one large display, EF just won't work that way AFAIK.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Dec 19, 2010)

avatar_raq said:


> Try pressing windows key + P and choosing 'extend', for eyefinity it works like a charm, with 'duplicate' being EF, and when you switch back to EF all your icons and gadgets return to their places!



Wow, thanks!  I didn't know that command existed in Windows.  It's not perfect though - in extend mode, it only outputs to 2 monitors (the two on card 1), whereas if I adjust it in the NVidia control panel, it outputs to all 3 individually.  But this is _much_ easier than what I was doing before and it takes only a few seconds to change as opposed to over a minute through the control panel.  This is great!

The main reason I don't keep extend mode constantly is because you can't watch HDCP content in extend mode, but since I'll only watch a film or TV show on one of the three monitors at a time anyway, it doesn't matter if one is premanantly off.  Thanks so much!


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 19, 2010)

You are welcome!  But the real credits go to someone else who told me about it but I don't remember his name, I believe he is a fellow TPUer!

BTW the same happens with EF, extend disables one of the monitors leaving only 2, but it's quite useful nevertheless as some applications do not like to run in EF (e.g 3DMark 11 would do dome funny things in EF)


----------



## Rebelstar (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## MoonPig (Mar 11, 2011)

Could someone using a 22" 3 monitor setup let me know how wide it is in total?

I have 99cm with my tower on the desk and 122cm without.


----------



## avatar_raq (Mar 12, 2011)

I have three 21.5" monitors and the distance from bezel to bezel is about 135 cm and that is with  the peripheral 2 monitors at an angle of about 45 degrees to the line of the central one. If you want to decrease the angle, the setup will be wider. The distance between the bases of peripheral 2 monitors, however; is about 114 cm and depending on the size of the bases of yours you can put all 3 of them on the table with the monitors extending from each side if you have clearance (after moving the case to the floor that is).


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 17, 2011)

Ive got dual screens. Need 1 more DAMNIT!


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 19, 2011)

i can join this club =D






bad quality pic was taken with cell.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2011)

im about to join this fantastic club.

just need to know what card to get. 

i have 3 samsung 23" lcds running 2048x1152 and want to do some moderate gaming. i dont expect super high fps though.


----------



## Rebelstar (Mar 20, 2011)

reference 6950 unlocked to 6970 will be fine


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> i can join this club =D
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/zodbvs.jpg
> 
> bad quality pic was taken with cell.



I'd need some specs (cards and brands/models of monitors).


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> im about to join this fantastic club.
> 
> just need to know what card to get.
> 
> ...



You're not gonna get more than like 30FPS with any one card. 5870 or better, IMHO.

Now tell me the brand of desk that is, pls?


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 20, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I'd need some specs (cards and brands/models of monitors).



sorry i thought system spec was in but my bad 
6950 2G / x3 BenQ G2222HDL @ 5760x1080

still considering crossfire.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 20, 2011)

Fits,

The only thing I wish I had gotten as opposed to what I have is a 2gb card.  The fps that I listed in your other thread are almost always Vram limited (afterburner mostly shows my card running at about 70% when I try upping the AA in games and drop to single digit fps)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You're not gonna get more than like 30FPS with any one card. 5870 or better, IMHO.
> 
> Now tell me the brand of desk that is, pls?



haha... baddest ass desk ever.... it has hydraulics. raises from 2ft to 5ft with a touch of a button. 

mayline varitask is the sticker on it. i got it for $40 at a local recycling center. ita heavy as  mofo though.

EDIT: HOLY F***!!!

i just googled it and this desk is $3700!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> Fits,
> 
> The only thing I wish I had gotten as opposed to what I have is a 2gb card.  The fps that I listed in your other thread are almost always Vram limited (afterburner mostly shows my card running at about 70% when I try upping the AA in games and drop to single digit fps)



im thinking about either a 6970 or gtx590.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2011)

where can i get some awesome backgrounds for my eyefinity setup?

6144x1152 is my res


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 23, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> where can i get some awesome backgrounds for my eyefinity setup?
> 
> 6144x1152 is my res



http://www.triplemonitorbackgrounds.com/
http://mintywhite.com/customize/multi-monitor/100-triple-screenmonitor-desktop-wallpapers/
http://www.instantshift.com/2009/08/03/amazing-triple-monitor-wallpapers-to-spice-up-your-desktop/
http://konachan.com/
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/triple_monitors/
http://5760x1080.blogspot.com/

some sites i have found from other forums


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 23, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> EDIT: HOLY F***!!!
> 
> i just googled it and this desk is $3700!





Fitseries3 said:


> where can i get some awesome backgrounds for my eyefinity setup?
> 
> 6144x1152 is my res



Firstly, sell that desk.  That's a heckuva lot of $$$$

Second.  www.digitalblasphemy.com  it's a subscription based site, but he's got some AWESOME backgrounds.  I think it's like 20 bucks for a month subscription but you can have unlimited dl's in that month.  I haven't gotten a sub yet but i'd go 50/50 with you on it if you wana do that. lemmie know


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2011)

Too bad many of those are the same wallpapers.  The other issue I ran into looking for some was trying to find 5760x1200 images...


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://digitalblasphemy.com/triscreen/triscreen1.shtml 

A lot of them are the same basic theme, but I think they're all pretty sweet and almost all of those on the triple screen link are 5760x1200


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I've been contemplating going Eyefinity for awhile now and I have a couple of questions.

Is it easier to set up now?  I've heard it was a pain in the ass.
Can I use any display-port to d-sub adapter or does it have to be a certain one?

The resolutions I'm thinking about getting are 1366x768 or 1440x900.

Thanks


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 30, 2011)

http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/Pages/eyefinity-dongles.aspx

that's a list of all the available ones that are guaranteed to work (provided the part isn't broken lol).  

I found mine pretty easy to set up.  If you run into troubles be sure you post here and we'll help you out!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2011)

I can haz join!


currently running the following Lolfinity setup (for shits n giggles)

1x5870 1GB
1x15" LCD on VGA
1x23.6" on HDMI
1x40" on DP -> DVI -> HDMI


this runs at a whopping resolution of 3840x720



what? i got a DP to DVI adaptor, and worked with what i got XD


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2011)

What are your displays?  Let me know the models and I'll add you to the list.

A pic of the setup is not necessary, but it would be great to see how you worked that


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2011)

t_ski said:


> What are your displays?  Let me know the models and I'll add you to the list.
> 
> A pic of the setup is not necessary, but it would be great to see how you worked that



i honestly dont know, these are spare screens XD


i did take a pic however







unfortunately it came out real bad


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 7, 2011)

So I picked up a couple of used monitors today and now I need the DP adapter but I'm lost.  The monitors I bought are both d-sub and the third one is DVI.  Do I need to buy an "active" adapter?  And if so, how can some people set up their Eyefinity with only 3 d-sub displays because they only recommend 2 passive d-sub adapters.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> So I picked up a couple of used monitors today and now I need the DP adapter but I'm lost.  The monitors I bought are both d-sub and the third one is DVI.  Do I need to buy an "active" adapter?  And if so, how can some people set up their Eyefinity with only 3 d-sub displays because they only recommend 2 passive d-sub adapters.



you need an active DP to DVI adaptor for that one DVI monitor. the other two are fine on VGA.


you can get DP to VGA adaptors, i assume thats how they get one, and the other two monitors off DVI-VGA adaptors. those are always passive.


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you need an active DP to DVI adaptor for that one DVI monitor. the other two are fine on VGA.
> 
> 
> you can get DP to VGA adaptors, i assume thats how they get one, and the other two monitors off DVI-VGA adaptors. those are always passive.




So you're saying that someone that uses 3 VGA monitors would need an "active" DP>DVI adapter and then connect a dvi>vga adapter to that and then to the monitor.

Is that right?  Which one did you use Mussels?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 7, 2011)

Just got my new monitors.

Pictures tomorrow when my 6870 arrives... Excited


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> So you're saying that someone that uses 3 VGA monitors would need an "active" DP>DVI adapter and then connect a dvi>vga adapter to that and then to the monitor.
> 
> Is that right?  Which one did you use Mussels?



no i'm saying you'll need a DP to VGA adaptor, probably active. the DVI ports on these adaptors do NOT let you connect DVI-VGA adaptors.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2011)

Im in


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool.  List your specs and monitors, please.

I take it you got your issue fixed with the blurry display?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2011)

Nah, it's still blurry. I'll work it out.

2x P223W
1x X223W
1x MSI HD6870


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 9, 2011)

Got mine working as well..... Just used a passive DP to VGA adapter.  Worked like a charm.






1x Samsung 2343BWX 
1x Acer AL1916W
1x Chimei CMV 946A
1x Asus HD6850


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2011)

ok so passive adaptors work if the monitors VGA, thats good to know.


----------



## Rebelstar (Apr 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110408/IMG_20110408_130538.jpg
> 
> Im in




Roccat Kave 5.1 from the left? I have the same, it's awesome


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2011)

Rebelstar said:


> Roccat Kave 5.1 from the left? I have the same, it's awesome



Aye, love it 

Very happy i chose it over other headsets off the same price range.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Nah, it's still blurry. I'll work it out.
> 
> 2x P223W
> 1x X223W
> 1x MSI HD6870





HossHuge said:


> Got mine working as well..... Just used a passive DP to VGA adapter.  Worked like a charm.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110409/P1040630.jpg
> 
> ...



Added.  Mussels, get me some model numbers and I'll add you, too.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Mussels, get me some model numbers and I'll add you, too.



1x samsung 2494HS
1x HP/Compaq LE1711
1x Lenovo LEN L174


happy nao? XD


eyefinity with these is pretty bad, i tend to just run extended desktop.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> 1x samsung 2494HS
> 1x HP/Compaq LE1711
> 1x Lenovo LEN L174
> 
> ...



Yes, yes I am...


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 10, 2011)

Dropped the 5870's, moved on to 6950 2GB. Awaiting mini-DP adapter from XFX, so not exactly running eyefinity ATM.


----------



## avatar_raq (Apr 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Dropped the 5870's, moved on to 6950 2GB. Awaiting mini-DP adapter from XFX, so not exactly running eyefinity ATM.



I thought you were going for a 6990 !! Or was it too loud to your taste? When you run EF again, please tell us if the extra frame buffer has noticable performance advantage over the 5870.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2011)

avatar_raq said:


> I thought you were going for a 6990 !! Or was it too loud to your taste? When you run EF again, please tell us if the extra frame buffer has noticable performance advantage over the 5870.



yeah, the noise is just too much for me. The dual 6950's are basically silent on stock bios, but get pretty noisy under shader mod bios.

I using a Corsair H50 as a cooler, simply becuase it near silent, even though I have much better coolers sitting here collecting dust.

I cna say that the frame buffer being 2GB does have an impact, suc hthat even @ 2560x1600, higher levels of AA can be applied before performance tanks...I'm running an AVG 8xAA on most apps, where as with the 5870's, even 2xAA hurt performance too much, even @ 1920x1080.


Pretty happy with these cards, to be completely honest. I'm pissed that I went throug hso many 5870's, and am stil lleft dealing with that for running eyefinity, as XFX still hasn't got the DP adapter in my mailbox, and we're now into 3+ months of this RMA. 

I'd love to tell you guys how it works in comparison, but 5870 had DP right there, and these silly 6950's need an adapter that didn't come in the box.

What really gets me is that XFX will gladly swap another 5870 for 6950 for me, yet cannot get the adapter to me in a reasonable time frame.

/rant


MIght go to the PC store today and pick one up. Been playing alot of NFS Shift2, want to get F1 2010 going too!


----------



## avatar_raq (Apr 12, 2011)

@ caDAVEca:
I think you should have chosen Sapphire 6950s, they are bundled with mini Dp adapters AFAIK.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, the sapphire cards, in reference form, also have an HDMI cable in the box.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 12, 2011)

What kind of adapter do you need?  Mini DP to HDMI?  Mini DP to DVI (active or passive)?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2011)

t_ski said:


> What kind of adapter do you need?  Mini DP to HDMI?  Mini DP to DVI (active or passive)?



MiniDP to DP. COnsidering nothing comes with miniDP native, other than MAcs, seems foolish for them to not have included at least SOMETHING.

It burns my balls simply because I was told they would give me one, so I wouldn't have to purchase something I needed because they could not replace my 5870 with one of the same specifications...and although they did test the card tehy sent me before shipping, they failed to put the adapter in the box, and then sent it "supposedly" using snail mail....two weeks ago.

I'm just bitter with XFX, so I apologize, but until they sort me out right, they are gonna have to deal with me talking about how they failed...not once on this RMA, but now more times than I care to admit..but they'll admit they failed, no problem.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2011)

a better image, of my more permanent setup


----------



## t_ski (Apr 15, 2011)

You want to update your entry on the list?


----------



## claylomax (Apr 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> a better image, of my more permanent setup
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110414/Capture408.jpg



What's with the Jack Daniels?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2011)

claylomax said:


> What's with the Jack Daniels?



eyefinity requires alcohol. hidden requirement.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2011)

It makes watching pr0n smoother


----------



## Ross211 (Apr 28, 2011)

I just pulled the trigger on 3 Asus VE247H displays and a Sapphire Active DisplayPort Adapter.  I'm so bummed I can't find 2 more Asus VW266H 1920x1200 displays to match my current one  - I Can't find any new online from a reputable retailer and the used ones on eBay don't interest me when I bought mine new for cheaper... sigh.

I'm getting ready to order a 6950 or 6970, likely a 6970. I'll definitely post some pics next week with the new setup :~)

I think I'm going to end up questioning why I didn't get an eyefinity / surround setup for Bad Company 2 sooner.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2011)

Are you going to sell your Asus VW266H?  I have one myself and might be interested.

I just got a 6970 in today and am typing on it now.  Have not hooked up the Eyefinity yet though.  I want to play around with it first on a single display before I go back to three.


----------



## Ross211 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah my intentions are to sell off this current Asus VW266H and EVGA GTX 570 when I receive the displays and new GPU.  I'll PM you details next week before I list it for sale.  

Newegg just gave me tracking to my new displays and Gigabyte 6970 OC


----------



## Ross211 (May 3, 2011)

I just got my 6970 and monitors earlier tonight, and I've had a great experience thus far.  I played Bad Company 2 for about an hour earlier and the whole time I was overwhelmed.  This is going to take some getting used to, but I can see the potential benefits multiple displays has to offer.  

I'm likely going to change the positioning of these monitors soon.  Here are some shots of my new setup ;~)


----------



## Genocide_Jim (May 3, 2011)

Hey ppl,

Just thought you should know that I have created a widescreen wallpaper web site

http://jimswidescreenwallpapers.blogspot.com/

I have over 340 pics so far, all of them 5760x1080 or above.

I'm only 2 weeks in and adding pics all the time so keep checking back regularly.

Please visit, send me any comments you have and PLEASE, send me more backgrounds!!!! I'll host the files and give full credit to you and a link to your site. 

Thanks,

Jim.


----------



## Ross211 (May 3, 2011)

Jim,

I found your site last night looking for wallpapers to fit 6048x1080.  I didn't have a problem finding any for this from your page.  

Thanks and good luck with your site.


----------



## Ross211 (May 4, 2011)

I've decided to go back to a single monitor for gaming. I'm not stating Eyefinity isn't awesome for some games. It does seem to have its advantages and disadvantages though.

I truly thought Eyefinity would give an advantage in Bad Company 2... it doesn't for me in landscape. I can't vouch for 3 monitors in portrait but I noticed I lost so much top and bottom going to Eyefinity compared to a single 1920x1200 display. I imagine I would still be losing top & bottom even if I had 3x 1920x1200 displays instead of the 3x 1920x1080 I tried.

I use the well-known BC2 FOV calculator to adjust FOV. I use 78 for the FOV in my setting.ini file for 1920x1200. This gives me a far better gameplay and more top & bottom than any FOV setting on the Eyefinity setup. I had strange gameplay using Eyefinity in Bad Company 2 - I had to aim higher when throwing grenades and shooting 40MM's. I also seemed to move much slower when I was running.

I tried the default FOV (55) in BC2 when using Eyefinity and it was worse. I tried lowering it, raising it, nothing seemed to fix what I'm missing on top & bottom compared to a single monitor. No FOV setting I chose fixed the strange gameplay I had mentioned above. I've tried playing on Eyefinity since I got it setup Monday and I've been playing worse in BC2... It might just be me but I know for certain I play better and enjoy the higher frame rates on a single monitor.

I've finally given up and I'm resorting back to a single monitor (My Asus VW266H 1920x1200).

I'm still debating on keeping the 6970 I bought for Eyefinity or going back to my 570.


----------



## digibucc (May 4, 2011)

yeah it's for immersion not advantage imo.

some racing games, and rts games are good - most games with a top-down view are good, but for first person games it's just immersion.


----------



## Ross211 (May 6, 2011)

I decided to hook my monitors back up yesterday after work to test this issue with the FOV. *You will view the same top & bottom on your center display, Eyefinity or not.* I think I thought I was adjusting my FOV in my BC2 setting.ini file but I'm pretty sure I was adjusting the setting in my backup setting.ini file in My Documents... This is my stupidity.  

I think Eyefinity is great, but its just not for me though. I tried Eyefinity in BF after getting the FOV on my main display correctly, but I noticed the side monitors image was distorted and stretched. It's weird, you can look at one of the side screens, then turn to what you're seeing on your side screen with your main screen and the image looks completely different on your main screen compared to your side screen. Yeah, I could see more left & right with Eyefinity but the image on the side monitors for me was too distorted for it to really give an advantage.

I think the info below could be useful to anyone considering an Eyefinity setup in landscape.  This info is from a discussion in the overclock.net Eyefinity club thread.  These are all replies from the thread OP regarding my discussion about the distortion & stretching on the side screens. 



> Don't directly look at the side monitors. They are there for peripheral, not straight observation like the main one.
> 
> If you don't like that, you can go portrait mode eyefinity. It's gonna make games look like you're staring through a window into another reality instead of a monitor. It fixes the distorting issue, and portrait mode eyefinity is just awesome.
> 
> 3x 16:10 will look less stretched than 3x 16:9, since 3x 16:10 sees less to the sides, and therefore less of the stretched part





> The distortion is a side effect of modern FOV scaling, which works much the same way that real life optics do. Wide angle lenses distort the image on the sides just like eyefinity does, and just like even single 5:4 screens does. The lesser the FOV, the lesser the effect. This is why single screen quake looks more distorted than single screen BC2. There's more FOV in quake.
> 
> There's no reasonable method of getting rid of the distortion on modern methods, since it would take too much power to post process each image to not to scale as such.


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2011)

Agreed that you just watch the center monitor, but use your peripheral vision on the side monitors.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 3, 2011)

I generally only use my eyefinity when I'm playing racing, flying, or RPG/strategy games. This includes WoW.

I can't stand playing FPS style games at all. They end up giving me extreme tunnel vision.

Anyone else get the tunnel vision after playing on theirs?

My setup:

6970 + Samsung Syncmaster BX2431*3


----------



## t_ski (Jun 3, 2011)

Post a pic of your setup please.

I mostly play driving games, but have not done a lot with FPS on my setup.  But then again, I don't play for hours and hours anymore like I used to.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 3, 2011)

oooh I'll have to take new pics. the only one I have on this computer is an old pic before I got my third samsung and new desk. I had magazines under the monitors to level them out lol. I've since moved to a new wooden desk and sold my glass one. The screens didn't even fit on the old desk :-O. I hate to post an old shitty pic but oh well. At least I'm in the eyefinity club.

I'll get some nice new pics of my cleaner setup this weekend. 

This is from February or March I think when I first set it up ghetto style. 2 samsung BX2431 and a LG flatron that I sold:






Again, sorry for the crappy pics:






I'll post a video up on youtube of when I first set it up in action playing WoW. Give me a minute.

I don't know how to embed a youtube video on here, but here you go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df9zxnPSahg

OH I found another random picture before I sold the glass desk. This was the setup I had in between glass desk and new desk. Things were messy while moving stuff, so don't judge me ;D






One more random ass picture. I know people like seeing other peoples crap so here you go:






OK I'm done posting old pictures. They are embarrassing. Oh, and yes that's a bong. I didn't even realize it got in the picture. Doh


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2011)

Just looked through the whole thread   Very impressive guys   I would have added some pics, but I dont have my 5970's anymore   I'll just have to admire from afar


----------



## BATOFF3 (Jul 30, 2011)

My setup 
Sapphire HD6970 2gb
2 x Samsung 22inch + Asus 22inch


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 30, 2011)

Here is mine.

5970 , Acer P244W , Dell ST2420L , BenQ GL2440HM 24" eyefinity FTW


----------



## t_ski (Jul 30, 2011)

Please list your system specs like the first post and I'll add you in.  I've gotta run...


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 16, 2011)

Two 6970's + Three Samsung BX2431


----------



## t_ski (Aug 16, 2011)

Added the last two


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 16, 2011)

still didnt add me 







6950
x3 benq g2222hdl


----------



## t_ski (Aug 16, 2011)

Done.

Are most of you guys using DVI to display port adapters, or do your monitors support DP natively?

What games have you played that you like the most?

Did you have any trouble getting your Eyefinity set up?


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm using active mini DP to DVI on my 3rd panel. My monitors don't have native DP. They are samsung BX2431's, which are great value 24" LED LCD's.

My favorite games in eyefinity have been BFBC2, Dirt 3(very awesome in eyefinity), Dirt 2, NFS Hot Pursuit, and of course good old WoW. It makes raiding and PVP that much more awesome. No one can sneak up on me.


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 17, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Done.
> 
> Are most of you guys using DVI to display port adapters, or do your monitors support DP natively?
> 
> ...



yup using a mini dp to dvi adapter xfx

just usual games i play currently atmo wow / bc2 / dirt

setting up was easy,  i watched some vid on youtube before i attempted
only problem i had originally was fitting 3 monitors on my desk ,that got replaced with a larger surface one


----------



## t_ski (Aug 17, 2011)

For those of you that use them, please post a link to your mini DP to DVI adapters.  Might be some help to others interested in going this route.

Just trying to get some discussion going here...


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is what I'm using for eyefinity: http://www.accellcables.com/products/DisplayPort/DP/mdp_dvi_sl_active.htm - $18.95 @ Fry's

This is an active single link, so it has a limitation on maximum resolution. If you want to go higher than 1920x1200 you need an active powered adapter.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2011)

i scored a cheap $20 DP to DVI adaptor, and figured any old cheap mini DP to DP adaptor connected to that would work?

mines a bizlink brand, which i heard is what dell use(d)


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 17, 2011)

ye my adapter was pretty cheap to £15 from ebuyer 

XFX Active Mini Display Port to DVI Dongle
XFX Active Mini Display Port to DVI Dongle | Ebuye...


----------



## t_ski (Aug 19, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Here's my old setup (pardon the dust):
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100920/eyefinity.jpg
> 
> ...



Here's the new setup:






Three 6970's, three Asus VW246H LCD monitors and the same mini-DP to DVI adapter above.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2011)

so T-ski....


you can afford all those video cards, all those monitors... yet you have shitty tiny little speakers? XD


----------



## t_ski (Aug 19, 2011)

lol - it's actually a Creative 5.1 set I bought here on TPU a long time ago.  Works decent, but half the time I use the headphones anyway.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 25, 2011)

Is there a faster way to enable Eyefinity then having to go through the process of each monitor and then arranging it?  

I tried doing it through the presets to no avail.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2011)

ill be joining soon  got 2x samsung 226bw's i got cheap, and i got a deal on a thrid for cheaps too, also i have a 5870 1 gig card, and since i only play a few games like cod, l4d and such that card will b plenty

question though , how is crossfire with eyefinity? i know there was problems in the beginning, but what about now?


----------



## jasper1605 (Aug 25, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Is there a faster way to enable Eyefinity then having to go through the process of each monitor and then arranging it?
> 
> I tried doing it through the presets to no avail.



I got mine to work pretty well through the hotkeys setup.  Just get it set to the eyefinity monitor config and create a new hotkey setup.  Then set up you alternate monitor config and make it a different hotkey.  If I were at home I'd get you some screenies but I'm at school all day


----------



## digibucc (Aug 25, 2011)

i have always had a problem with arrangement whether  eyefinity or not.  everytime i switch configs from 1/2 to 3 monitors it messes with their locations.

i reset prefs according to what it does naturally, and it still goes wrong.  i re-plug monitors so what ccc sees as 1-2-3 is in the order i want, no longer that order for ccc.  i just resigned myself to re-arrangement.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2011)

Digibucc, thast's dependant on what monitor was connected first, and which is listed as the "first" in your system config. I went through the same problem, tried changing how the monitors were connected and all that.


At least now the interface in CCC is alot easier to use, so it's not as much of a problem any more.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 26, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> I got mine to work pretty well through the hotkeys setup.  Just get it set to the eyefinity monitor config and create a new hotkey setup.  Then set up you alternate monitor config and make it a different hotkey.  If I were at home I'd get you some screenies but I'm at school all day



Any chance of seeing those screenies?......

Also, not sure if anyone else uses this or not but I checked the triple-buffering box in the CCC 3D applications setting screen and my games run smoother.


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 27, 2011)

I hope to be joining soon..I have 2 HP2159M's and and Asus 22" LED, the Asus pannel is very vivid compared to the HPs so Im not sure if its a good idea or not to use it.
I have an older Acer 20" that will work rather well but I not sure about the a/r
Acer AL2016W Bb Black 20" 5ms  Widescreen LCD Moni...

or I could use a Sharp LCD TV with a pc port, it supports 1080i
http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/sharp-lc-19sb24u/4505-6482_7-32641730.html?tag=rnav
comments?

I would like to just buy 3 of the same 22-24" but it would be to much hassle unloading the monitors I have now to off set the cost.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 27, 2011)

What I did was sell a couple of my older LCD's and bought three identical ones. I found three Samsung BX2431 24 LEDLCD's at a great price so I got them and never looked back. Oh then I added fourth screen for portrait mode sepeately, for work purposes.


----------



## Frogger (Aug 27, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> I hope to be joining soon..I have 2 HP2159M's and and Asus 22" LED, the Asus pannel is very vivid compared to the HPs so Im not sure if its a good idea or not to use it..



try using the Asus pannel as your middle pannel for now


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 27, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ill be joining soon  question though , how is crossfire with eyefinity? i know there was problems in the beginning, but what about now?



I've only had a problem playing AVP.  It freezes up on me.  Other than that, it's been gravey



Grnfinger said:


> I hope to be joining soon..I have 2 HP2159M's and and Asus 22" LED, the Asus pannel is very vivid compared to the HPs so Im not sure if its a good idea or not to use it.
> I have an older Acer 20" that will work rather well but I not sure about the a/r
> Acer AL2016W Bb Black 20" 5ms  Widescreen LCD Moni...
> 
> ...



As long as your centre monitor is solid,  I wouldn't worry about the side monitors unless your worry about the look of it.  I find I don't watch them at all.


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll play with the setup tonight and see what looks good and what does not..
I think LordJummy is right sell and get 3 identical ....it's just hard to sell anything right now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2011)

will be picking up my 3rd screen tonight


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2011)

I had mixed monitors and sold all three to buy 3 of one kind.  Mine were mixed sizes and it wasn't the best mosving the mouse along the bottom from one screen to another.

You do want the same resolution/aspect ratio or else eyefinity won't work.  However, I would put the Asus in the middle as you would mostly look at that one during the game, and the HP's on the sides would be mostly peripheral.  If you have it, you can use the Asus spendid feature on the monitor (I have it on my 3 and on my last model) to quickly change the brightness/color to more closely match the other two.


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 27, 2011)

lol i also had 2 dif monitors before i chose to setup eyefinity i sold them and picked up 3 identical ones

how do you guys find playing games with bezel comp


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 27, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> lol i also had 2 dif monitors before i chose to setup eyefinity i sold them and picked up 3 identical ones
> 
> how do you guys find playing games with bezel comp



I only use bezel comp for racing/flight games. For everything else, RPG, FPS, etc, I don't bother with it.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2011)

I had it on for a while and it seemed more natural, but when you are on the PC _not_ gaming, things go missing.  That sucks, so I turned it off.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 27, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I had it on for a while and it seemed more natural, but when you are on the PC _not_ gaming, things go missing.  That sucks, so I turned it off.



I did the same...glad to see I'm not the only one!


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 27, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I had it on for a while and it seemed more natural, but when you are on the PC _not_ gaming, things go missing.  That sucks, so I turned it off.




lol hide porn folder in bezel for none to find


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 27, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> lol hide porn folder in bezel for none to find



You have to hide your porn? That sucks man.


I don't think bezel compensation really does much in terms of gameplay for me at all. Some people are really anal and want everything to be perfect, but I just have my screens physically adjusted to be as clean as possible. When shit is flying around on screen or you're racing at 200mph you don't even notice the 5mm difference in lines. I seem to play better in FPS also with it turned off.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2011)

If u have really big bezels, u lose a lot.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2011)

great.....bought a f'cking passive adapter -.-

price is the same as the active, ffs i hate this shit lol

will pick up the right one monday


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 28, 2011)

passive are good for 1920x1200 monitors right?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> passive are good for 1920x1200 monitors right?



passive/active has nothing to do with the supported resolutions.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 28, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> passive are good for 1920x1200 monitors right?



The point is when using more than two screens you have to use active adapters on the displayports or mini displayports in order for eyefinity to work. The 3rd screen won't display at all unless it's properly active.

The resolution limitation you're thinking of comes from displayport/miniDP <-> DVI single link adapters. Single link DVI has a resolution limitation (1920x1200), and that has nothing to do with passive or active, as Mussels said.


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 28, 2011)

ahh i see


----------



## slippy1010 (Aug 28, 2011)

Can I join the club ?

Ive got a Sapphire HD 6950 2gb 'Dirt 3' + 3x Benq g2222hdl screens.







Im using this stand,


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 28, 2011)

nice stand is it the novatech one?


----------



## slippy1010 (Aug 28, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> nice stand is it the novatech one?




Yep sure is, I managed to get it for £60 ex-display model.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey T-Ski, you need to change my listing to 6950 2GB cards, too. Still using the same monitors though.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 28, 2011)

slippy1010 said:


> Can I join the club ?
> 
> Ive got a Sapphire HD 6950 2gb 'Dirt 3' + 3x Benq g2222hdl screens.
> 
> ...





cadaveca said:


> Hey T-Ski, you need to change my listing to 6950 2GB cards, too. Still using the same monitors though.



List updated.

Slippy, can you post a link to the stand you are using?


----------



## slippy1010 (Aug 28, 2011)

I got the stand from here.

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/prods/monitors/monitoraccessories/novatech/nov-mstrip.html


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 30, 2011)

Do your idle temps go up when you use Eyefinity?  Mine goes up by like 10 to 12 degrees.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2011)

The temps on mine went up when I hooked up additional monitors to the card.  It's more work for it to push multiple monitors than it is a single.  This happened with my old cards and my new ones, so it has nothing to do with the model series.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 30, 2011)

Ditto. Running 2, 3 , or 4 brings my temps up dramatically from 1 screen. My idle temps range from 39-45 on both cards with 4 monitors.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 30, 2011)

LoLz. I get like 80c temps at idle? I've always had higher temps than most, but geez...you can see what normal idle temps are, and multi-monitor temps, too.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2011)

How close are your cards together and so they have the stock coolers on them?  Mine are right next to eachother since there are three cards, and the top card idles in the upper 60's C.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 30, 2011)

Stock cooling, shaders locked, stock speeds on GPU and Memory.

 The cards have a slot between them. It's a crappy fan profile that leads to the high temps for me, really, fan profile doesn't change when adding more monitors, and the fan on my card barely spins up until the 76c temp reads 80c.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2011)

Could be due to ambient temps too.  Most of your numbers seem high to me.  But, you can change to fan profile, too


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 30, 2011)

Yikes!  I thought my card going from 41 to 52 was bad.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 30, 2011)

t_ski said:


> But, you can change to fan profile, too



I could change the profile, but that seems to have issues with some apps.

Ambient temps aren't that high really...the rets of the temps seem high as power saving features were disabled on the CPU when I took that screenie a couple of days ago, and the high motherboard sensor temps are due to the hot air coming off of that VGA. 

Now, if  I put the other card on top, it hits about 65c with multiple monitors, and exhausts the hot air out the case. However, if I leave things in that config, the rear exhaust cards gets super-high load temps due to sucking in all the hot air from the in-case exhaust card.

Sucks that I have mis-matched cards, but oh well. I told XFX before they tested the card and sent it to me, that it better be bullet proof, because if it wasn't, I'd be RMA'ing the card for sure. They assured me I'd get a good card, and really, I cannot say the temps concern me that much. Lifetime warranty means that when it pops, I'll get another.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 30, 2011)

If I remember correctly cadaveca is from Edmonton, AB.  And you don't really need to worry about ambient temps there.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 30, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> If I remember correctly cadaveca is from Edmonton, AB.  And you don't really need to worry about ambient temps there.



Yeah, not really a place where ambient is too important.

However, on hot days(if you can call them hot), because the climate here is so cold, it can be an issue to exhuast hot air out of the house itself, as homes here are very much made to retain heat, and my home even more so than some other homes.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 30, 2011)

Ya, I'm from Edmonton as well and now that I live in TW I definitely need to worry about ambient temps. 

Go OIL!!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> If I remember correctly cadaveca is from Edmonton, AB.  And you don't really need to worry about ambient temps there.



Yeah, I was thinking he should just crack a window or something


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dues Ex is pretty cool with eyefinity


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 2, 2011)

Craigleberry said:


> Dues Ex is pretty cool with eyefinity



pics please


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2011)

Deus Ex in Eyefinity:


----------



## slippy1010 (Sep 2, 2011)

Deus Ex in Eyefinity is the dogs dangles.
I completed the game the other day, stay till after the credits for a little snip-it


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2011)

and performance is good enough that you can actually do it on high settings too.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> and performance is good enough that you can actually do it on high settings too.



Yeah, on a single card. Pretty impressed by AMD and Deus EX, for sure.


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 2, 2011)

Definitely enjoying DXHR on eyefinity. It runs incredibly well at full settings...


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 4, 2011)

After going through this thread about whether or not 4GB of ram is enough for today's games, do you think that 4GB is enough for Eyefinity?


----------



## slippy1010 (Sep 4, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> After going through this thread about whether or not 4GB of ram is enough for today's games, do you think that 4GB is enough for Eyefinity?



For the price of 8gb ram, its crazy not to.
Here in the UK, you can get G.Skill 2x4gb for £35


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 4, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> After going through this thread about whether or not 4GB of ram is enough for today's games, do you think that 4GB is enough for Eyefinity?



I'm running a new motherboard motherboard every week for a reviews, swapping out ram sticks, etc...

PLus, using Eyefinity daily...

Uh, yeah, 4 GB of ram is PLENTY. I have NEVER ram out of ram.

OF course, I do have 8GB of serverla types of mem, so yeah, I've played with that too...NO DIFFERENCE.

That said, I can get 8GB of ram for $40. NO reason to NOT run 8GB.

So htere's my opinion. There's no need for 8GB< but also no reason to NOT run it, except, fo course, that so much ram does affect overclocking.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> So htere's my opinion. There's no need for 8GB< but also no reason to NOT run it, except, fo course, that so much ram does affect overclocking.



This is what I'm worried about.  The ram speed I have now is 1800mhz running at 1440.  So, If I mix and match it might effect my overclock.  Probably just stay at 4GB until I sell this rig.


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 5, 2011)

slippy1010 said:


> Im using this stand,
> 
> http://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww270/slipstream_uk/monstand.jpg


Who makes the stand and was it expensive?


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 5, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> Who makes the stand and was it expensive?



its this 
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/prods/monitors/monitoraccessories/NOV-MSTRIP.html


----------



## slippy1010 (Sep 5, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> its this
> http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/prods/monitors/monitoraccessories/NOV-MSTRIP.html



Its the cheapest one I could find out there for 3 monitors.
I got lucky and got it cheaper, as it was ex-display model.


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 17, 2011)

Guys, if I'll remove metallic borders on the monitors, we'll it work after? Want to have extra thin bezel. Reduced from 19 mm to 9 mm already by disassembling plastic bodies


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 17, 2011)

dam that gun looks pretty real lol


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 17, 2011)

hey Rebelstar.  I'm curious what your wall mount looks like from behind.  Are they three different mounts or just one?


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 17, 2011)

Custom mod. I made these mounts from the wood and painted with black, 3 pieces for each screen. They have adjusting angles via hinge


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2011)

list the cards and models and I'll get you added


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 18, 2011)

Two 6970 + Three stripped Benq G2420HD


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks - added


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 21, 2011)

Guys, need your support. Give a vote for my setup to win a super prize $10.000 ergonomic eyefinity work station http://gravitonus.com/lang/ru-ru/index/iclubby/gallery/ . Currently i'm on the *6th* place http://www.ag.ru/iclubby/p1/s2 , use facebook (or google, open id, twitter) to sign in and leave a vote by clicking on the photo. Thank You!!


----------



## digibucc (Oct 3, 2011)

new desk & new home/office  will get some action pics soon. (and not so blurry) too tired from painting, carpeting & moving


----------



## t_ski (Oct 3, 2011)

Please list your specs for me and I will add you.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 3, 2011)

i actually thought i already was  never added pictures i guess so that must be why 
original post


digibucc said:


> 2x5850s w/3xAcer p235h 23" 1080p monitors.


now i've added the 32" vizio


----------



## t_ski (Oct 4, 2011)

Are you using all four monitors off the same card? Are they in the same display group, or is it a 3+1 setup?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 4, 2011)

can only have 3 at a time(2 dvis, 1 hdmi, 1 dp).  generally i switch to the tv when i am watching a movie or playing a game.  i also extend to the tv for watching videos while working.
most days i actually have eyefinity off, and just run 3x1 extended with the monitors. i never include the tv in eyefinity. 
i am only using 1 card atm, and have another in an htpc in the bedroom i can add for xfire if necessary.


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 13, 2011)

so just browsing the internets like you do and come across this forum http://widescreengamingforum.com/forum 
there is lots of helpful stuff on there


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 14, 2011)

since bulldozer failed i order another gpu + mobo
gpu come today here pics
woooo crossfire








pics taken with mobile


----------



## utnorris (Oct 28, 2011)

http://shop.easymountlcd.com/Deluxe...tor-Stand-Desktop-Clamp-up-to-28-002-0019.htm

So I got one and it arrived today.  I will try and get pics up tomorrow once I have enough light in the room.  But here are some pros and cons for anyone interested:

Pros:
Cheap - $89 plus shipping, mine was $105ish shipped.
Sturdy and well made, seems to be powder coated.
Adjusts very easy at the monitor for rotating or pivoting.
Adjusts easily side to side with a lever locking mechanism.
Took less than an hour to put together including mounting the monitors.  Very easy to follow instructions with very little assembly.
Comes with all the necessary hardware.
Easily excepts large monitors.  It states up to 28 inch monitors and you could probably go with 30 inch assuming the weight of the three monitors is within in limits.
Easily attaches to the desk.

Cons:
First thing I noticed was that it isn't angled on the side monitors much, probably 15 degrees, but after running a Heaven benchmark it looks like it is adequate, but some may want more of a cockpit feel with greater side angle.
Be prepared to do your own wire management on the arms.  It has a hole in the main tube that allows for cables to come through and then two clips for the cables.  You then have two wire ties and this all works, but I ended up using my own wire ties to make it look cleaner.

If the sides were adjustable this would probably be the best triple monitor mount for the money and I would argue it still is.  To get side adjustable monitor mounts for different angles you have to step up to the $350 range.  This cleaned up my desk and makes it very easy for me to switch between landscape and portrait modes.  I am very happy with my purchase and I definitely would recommend it if you are on a budget.

Again, I will post some pics tomorrow when I have the time and better lighting.


----------



## utnorris (Oct 28, 2011)

Here are some pics:

Backside




Monitor Mounts












Desk Mount




Some Eyefinity Action


----------



## t_ski (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, Buddy.  It definitely does not wrap around as much as I would hope.  I have two questions for you:

1. Is the whole assembly height adjustable? From the link you provided the monitors looked like they would be rather high off the desk, but if it's adjustable it would obviously be better.

2. How much space is required for the clamp to fit over the edge of the desk?

make that three questions:

3. Does it seem possible that you could bend the horizontal bar on the back to allow for more of a wrap-around effect?

BTW, if those pics are with "more light," I'd hate to see what they would have been like if you didn't wait...


----------



## utnorris (Oct 29, 2011)

1 - Yes in steps.  I am going to rotate the monitors to portrait mode and then lower it.  But it does have some adjustment for height.

2 - I believe 3"-4" deep.

3 - That bar, while hollow, is not going to bend, not unless you run it over with a car.

Yeah, I lost my computer room to my kids and so I had to move into my computer into the Home Theater room which was designed to be extremely dark.  The walls are painted a dark blue so to absorb the light and the windows have blinds, shades and thick curtains.  Great for watching a movie, even in the middle of the day, but sucks for taking pictures.


----------



## utnorris (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is a simple mod I did to get more of an angle out of the mount.  It's a 2" x 4" x 4" piece of wood in between the mount and LCD with 2" M4 screws.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2011)

Now you just need to paint it black to blend in...


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 8, 2011)

2 19" Dell's and 1 19" LG in portrait mode. Resolution of Eyefinity Group is 2700x1440


----------



## Fatal (Feb 19, 2012)

XFX 5770's / 3 21.5 Acer landscape mode Bezel Compensated 5760x1080


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2012)

utnorris said:


> Here are some pics:
> 
> Backside
> [url]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/4557/dsc00096ap.th.jpg[/URL]
> ...



What size are your Dell screens and what are you using to have them altogether?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 19, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> 2 19" Dell's and 1 19" LG in portrait mode. Resolution of Eyefinity Group is 2700x1440
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111108/003.jpg





Fatal said:


> XFX 5770's / 3 21.5 Acer landscape mode Bezel Compensated 5760x1080
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120219/DSCF0364.jpg



Please list your monitor model numbers and I'll add them to the list.


----------



## Fatal (Feb 23, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Please list your monitor model numbers and I'll add them to the list.



Two P215H 21.5, one S211HL 21.5


----------



## t_ski (Feb 23, 2012)

added


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2012)

Just upgraded to a single 7970 (for now  ) and the Eyefinity seemed easier to setup.  Somewhat disappointed that the second DVI port is gone, but for the moment I am using the HDMI to DVI adapter for the second screen.


----------



## Rebelstar (Mar 15, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Just upgraded to a single 7970 (for now  ) and the Eyefinity seemed easier to setup.  Somewhat disappointed that the second DVI port is gone, but for the moment I am using the HDMI to DVI adapter for the second screen.




Do you have tearing via HDMI-DVI on the screen?


--------

Guys, just tried Portrait Mode, it's AWESOME. Tried after 2 years of regular 1x3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0hFDDIgiKM

Shift 2


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2012)

I just got the system up and running this morning.  I had it running for about 15-20 minutes while I checked my email and stuff.  I haven't even had time to run a bench on it...


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2012)

I ran 3DMVantage on it and saw some minor lines on the score overlay at the bottom of the screen on both the HDMI to DVI adapter and my Accell mini-DP to  DVI active adapter, but not on the straight DVI cable.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 16, 2012)

Just an update on my spec.  I am now running 1 Samsung 2343BWX and 2 ENVISION P2271WHL.  I thought the d-sub to displayport adapter I was using at 4320*900 wouldn't work at 5760*1080 but it worked without issue.

Loving L4D2.

Hey Rebelstar or anyone else for that matter running Portrait Mode, does CCC ask you which way you want to rotate your monitors when you set them up like that?


----------



## Rebelstar (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, you need to rotate screens in the CCC before creating Eyefinity Group.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2012)

I know it asks you if you are creating a portrait or landscape group, but I don't know if it asks which way you rotated them.  Do your monitors rotate both ways?


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 16, 2012)

Rebelstar said:


> Yes, you need to rotate screens in the CCC before creating Eyefinity Group.



That makes sense.  What was I thinking....



t_ski said:


> I know it asks you if you are creating a portrait or landscape group, but I don't know if it asks which way you rotated them.  Do your monitors rotate both ways?



The reason I'm asking is because of the bezel.  I want to be able to rotate both my outside monitors in different directions.  Like so:


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Everybody,

I just wanna run this idea by you (for a portrait set-up) and see what you think.  I'm thinking about mounting my middle monitor to a board and than using two of those mounts on each side.  I think those mounts would stick out enough to help give me the angles I would need.  

What do you think?











And if not, I could add extra wood to the outside monitors.


----------



## avatar_raq (Mar 23, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> I just wanna run this idea by you (for a portrait set-up) and see what you think.  I'm thinking about mounting my middle monitor to a board and than using two of those mounts on each side.  I think those mounts would stick out enough to help give me the angles I would need.
> 
> ...



Cool idea, go for it!


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 26, 2012)

avatar_raq said:


> Cool idea, go for it!



I decided against it, but someone could use my idea if they so desired.

I picked up another Envision P2271WHL instead.  I noticed the Samsung was losing it's brightness compared to the newer LED Envision models I'm using now.  It looks much better as well.

On another note,  is it time to change the name of the club to include our Nvidia brethern who can now (finally,  2.5 years later:shadedshu) multi-screen?

For example, The TPU Multi-screen Club.

I'm hoping that since both companies are doing it now that more games will allow for multi-screens.  I was sad that Driver: San Fran and FEAR 3 didn't.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 26, 2012)

Rebelstar said:


> Do you have tearing via HDMI-DVI on the screen?





t_ski said:


> I ran 3DMVantage on it and saw some minor lines on the score overlay at the bottom of the screen on both the HDMI to DVI adapter and my Accell mini-DP to DVI active adapter, but not on the straight DVI cable.



Still haven't gotten around to running new benches on this to check, but I changed out the middle monitor's DVI cable for an HDMI, and I swapped the Accell mini-DP to DVI adapter I was using for the one that's in the box.  I noticed I'm no longer having issues with the monitor on the mini-DP jack not powering up when it comes back from stand-by though.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone have any comments on the cheaper Acer monitors? Been looking at something like the G215HVAbd. I've just been concerned because I've read a few times that if a monitor has only 1 digital input it usually is not very good.

Just wonder.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone have any comments on the cheaper Acer monitors? Been looking at something like the G215HVAbd. I've just been concerned because I've read a few times that if a monitor has only 1 digital input it usually is not very good.
> 
> Just wonder.



it doesnt mention viewing angles and its not LED, so i'd be hesitant to recommend it. cant speak for image quality.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 12, 2012)

I couldn't care less if it was LED or not. Was just looking for cheaper recommendations on 1080p monitors for Eyefinity.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 14, 2012)

Got any comments on the Acer S211HLbd?

Also is there anything cheaper out there for triple stands other then the ones on Newegg or creating something custom?


----------



## vladmire (May 9, 2012)

how was the quality using dvi over hdmi or vice versa? 

OT : the reason why i don't want to try eyefinity because of the "BEZEL"! it's killing the beauty of it.


----------



## Fatal (May 9, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Got any comments on the Acer S211HLbd?
> 
> Also is there anything cheaper out there for triple stands other then the ones on Newegg or creating something custom?



The monitor is thin other than that there is not much to say about it. You could see if amazon has a stand you like at a good price. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...&sprefix=triple+monitor,aps,136&tag=tec06d-20

I bought the Articulating Triple Mount by SIIG for $50 I run them in portrait. I have not been running all three of them lately been using both computers.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 10, 2012)

How bad does it get when it is in portrait? It's not a gloss screen is it? (Can't stand them.)

Looking at the Newegg reviews, it looks like a few people seem to like them for an Eyefinity setup.


----------



## clint07 (Jul 10, 2012)

*eyefinity usage*

hello,
I have a question regarding the usage of eyefinity:

I would like to set up a 2x1 group of displays using Eyefinity, but I need that the upper display is rotated 180°.

I understand that the rotation must be done before grouping, but i didn't discover how to do that.

This my first post in this interesting group

thanks in advance


----------



## Rebelstar (Jul 10, 2012)

Due to eyefinity limitations you can't do that. For eyefinity all displays must be in the same rotate position.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2012)

However, if you need these monitors set in that configuration, you should be able to do so in the Windows Display Properties.  Eyefinity mostly comes into play when doing three or more monitors.


----------



## clint07 (Jul 10, 2012)

*eyefinity and display rotation*

Hi,
thank you for your quick answers.
I have simplified my request: I really need to create a 2x2 configuration with the upper displays rotated of 180° because the base bezel of the displays contains the brand name and the speaker, so it's thick.

I understand that windows 7 permits the configuration I need, but I would like to set the "bezel correction" that is a feature of eyefinity.
Maybe that other software do this.

Thank you again


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry - your post above said a "2x1" configuration, not a "2x2."  Rebelstar is right - you need all the monitors in the Eyefinity group to be the same resolution and orientation.


----------



## joellim (Oct 5, 2012)

Hiya guys. been using eyefinity since the 6970 came out. Currently using a 7970 + Dell P2210 in Portrait mode. (3150x1680 17:9 res)

add me to the list!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2012)

added you in and updated my own (was still listed as three 6970's)


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 6, 2012)

Is there any monitor anyone would recommend buying if you decided to de-bezel it?

Is there any thin monitors that anyone would recommend if you didn't want to go the de-bezel route?

Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Is there any monitor anyone would recommend buying if you decided to de-bezel it?
> 
> Is there any thin monitors that anyone would recommend if you didn't want to go the de-bezel route?
> 
> Thanks



since the lamps are usually in the bezel, de-bezeling wont work well. just find some thin screens.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 26, 2013)

A bump for a question to anyone running any of these new thin bezel Dells?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> A bump for a question to anyone running any of these new thin bezel Dells?



Apparently not


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 21, 2013)

Geez, someone had BUMP'ed this thread, I didn't there's an EF Club here. I've been playing in EF mode since getting 2x HD5860 at launch, they were beastly at the time. Now, here's my EF setup, still using my old Benq monitors as I see no reason to change.....yet.














So, can I join as a card carryin', flag waving EF Club member?
System specs' below my avatar....


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2013)

Sure, gimme yer specs and I'll add the (card(s) + monitors please)


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 21, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Sure, gimme yer specs and I'll add the (card(s) + monitors please)


Roger that!

3x HD7970 + Benq FP-241W + 2x Benq G2400WD


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the inclusion!


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 26, 2013)

To all those looking for a cheap 3 monitor stand, I present to you a $100 one that does not require bolt on that holds up to three 24". Same price for one that holds up to three 27" monitors, but has to be bolted down.

Enjoy!

Btw add me please: two 5870s + three Hanns-g HE225


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2013)

added


----------



## digibucc (Apr 28, 2013)

not a biggie but my setup has changed, now running 2x7950s, 2xAcer P235H, and 1xYamakasi Q271.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2013)

How's that working for you?  Seems a bit odd to have one 27" flanked by two 23".  I had one 26" flanked by two 24"ers and I didn't like it unless I was exactly in the right spot for everything to line up right.  Also, are you dropping the res way down on the 27" to match the other two?  Seems like a waste on a monitor that can do double res.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 23, 2013)

If I was to upgrade from my two 5870s to a single card, what would everyone recommend?

Titan and the 780 are not an option.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2013)

The 6970's are a big upgrade from the 5870's, and the 7970's are even better.  If you can get one 7970 you should do pretty good I'd think.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 5, 2013)

Did anyone try windows 8 with eyefinity? Any hiccups/issues? How does the new start screen look on three screens?

Edit: Found this.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2013)

avatar_raq said:


> Did anyone try windows 8 with eyefinity? Any hiccups/issues? How does the new start screen look on three screens?



i think it only shows up on the primary screen and the others are blank


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 5, 2013)

The start screen spans all three of my monitors just like that video shows.



avatar_raq said:


> Did anyone try windows 8 with eyefinity? Any hiccups/issues? How does the new start screen look on three screens?
> 
> Edit: Found this.



I've used it since I got my setup a few months ago.

There was a update recently that fixed a bug that cause your log in picture to be transparent before you moved it out of the way.

I do actually like the start screen better with 3 screens and I've not ran in to any problems with W8 since using my setup.

Fwiw, I do not have any bezel correction. There's also Hydravision which can be useful at times.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone here with a 7xxx series Crossfire setup, and is using something other then the 13.10 beta, tell me if they're effected by the PCIe 1x bug on the secondary card that the 13.10 beta is suppose to fix? I've seen discussion that this only effects AMD cards without that are in Crossfire but do not have the fingers on the card.

Thanks



avatar_raq said:


> Did anyone try windows 8 with eyefinity? Any hiccups/issues? How does the new start screen look on three screens?
> 
> Edit: Found this.



I did find out, by accident, that if you go under "My Digital Flat-Panels" in Catalyst, and under "Properties" do two things:

1) Enable GPU scaling (if it is not)
2) Set it to use centered timings

If you do that, instead of the start screen stretching everything across three screens, it will look more like the W8 start screen if you only had 1 monitor, but you end up with a lot more area instead of having to scroll across it as you would if you only had 1 monitor.


----------



## rolandwally83 (Nov 16, 2014)

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 4.0 Ghz
Cooler CPU: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B (SCMG-2100)
GPU: Asus 2 x AMD Radeon 6950 1 GB (CROSSFIRE EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/1GD5)
MOBO: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
PSU: Cooler Master GX 750
RAM: Kingston 2 x 2 GB i 2 x 4 GB HyperX blu DDR3 1600 Mhz Cl 9 (12 GB)
SSD: OCZ Agility 3 60 GB
HDD: WD Caviar WD2500YS, WD Caviar WD10EARS, WD Caviar WD3200AAJS, SEAGATE ST9120822AS
CASE: VENUZ VC701B Strona producenta obudowy http://www.linkworld.co.th/index.ph...r-of-the-r-atx-vc701-gaming-pc-case-june-2012




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=834637103253312


----------

